# Watch me work with art?



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello everyone.  I was drawing Rascal this morning and i really wanted to show someone his work in progress stage....but the thing is i don't have anyone to show it to but you guys. I don't often show unfinished works because i believed that you all wouldn't be interested, but i noticed lately that i think you guys like seeing that kind of stuff. And since there are so many pieces that are being finished i would flood GP with WIP threads...so should i get one just to show my unfinished arts in steps until they are done? I would be more then happy to let you all watch  It's not a video..but its almost as good...
What do you think?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think WIP sketches would be cool, of course you may receive some suggestions while your work is being completed from the "peanut gallery", or maybe not IDK. But IMO I like the idea..."I like it alot (said in my best Jim Carrey voice)"


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I think WIP sketches would be cool, of course you may receive some suggestions while your work is being completed from the "peanut gallery", or maybe not IDK. But IMO I like the idea..."I like it alot (said in my best Jim Carrey voice)"


LOL yeah, suggestions..i can handle that now xD
Hahaha! Jim Carrey is the man :rofl:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea to me Nisse. I'm sure we wouldn't mind encouraging you or offering our input. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I_ really_ want to start this. So i'll do it today =D


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Show us, I'm excited to see


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Show us, I'm excited to see


heehee! Mkay. I'm resizing some of these digital files, they're all 3000-4000x2000 pixels :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Outstanding!!! as usual  see now being an artist myself, and seeing your work; Im gonna have to let you know when you've dropped the ball.. what I mean is .. your setting the bar high not only for others but for yourself  Right now you have virtually Disney quality skills, just practice putting them in motion of course tracing paper and all that is neccessary to get the positioning on the paper just right but its still your skills at work. I bring this up cause you got skills so I'd like to see the next step which is full screen art accompanied by animation. You got the talent to start your own dream works  if nothing else.. Have you studied CAD at all? Do you have a Digital Pen? You have alot of talent and you are young enough to make your dreams come true well before your an adult.. Limitations are false fears to keep you from your goals.. keep it up! Good luck in all you do..


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Outstanding!!! as usual  see now being an artist myself, and seeing your work; Im gonna have to let you know when you've dropped the ball.. what I mean is .. your setting the bar high not only for others but for yourself  Right now you have virtually Disney quality skills, just practice putting them in motion of course tracing paper and all that is neccessary to get the positioning on the paper just right but its still your skills at work. I bring this up cause you got skills so I'd like to see the next step which is full screen art accompanied by animation. You got the talent to start your own dream works  if nothing else.. Have you studied CAD at all? Do you have a Digital Pen? You have alot of talent and you are young enough to make your dreams come true well before your an adult.. Limitations are false fears to keep you from your goals.. keep it up! Good luck in all you do..


OMG so sorry for the late reply! Yep, i have a digital tablet and pen  Thanks so much lol, i really am trying to get better. And nope i haven't studied CAD, right now just digital arts and designing in animals.


----------

